# Quick funny story...



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

My older sister was over yesterday and naturally the kids have to show her everything that is new in their lives. My youngest tells my sister to close her eyes and hold her hand and follow her.

She leads her into the kitchen and tells her to open her eyes. She opens them to see the mache heads of frankenstein and the witch sitting on the table.

She laughs and reaches for her cell phone and calls her best friend.

Her friend answers and my sister says "Jana - Tommy's doing it too - he's got paper mache heads on his table just like yours!"

Turns out her friends is making mache monster heads for a display outside her house and her kitchen table is a mess too.

:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's pretty cool. See, it's not just you....:jol:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's freakin awesome. You must make them join us in the dark side. 



edwood saucer said:


> My older sister was over yesterday and naturally the kids have to show her everything that is new in their lives. My youngest tells my sister to close her eyes and hold her hand and follow her.
> 
> She leads her into the kitchen and tells her to open her eyes. She opens them to see the mache heads of frankenstein and the witch sitting on the table.
> 
> ...


----------

